# Plant Pod Thingys



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on those plant pod thingys, or they could possibly be seeds that you can buy at Wal-Mart in bags? I'd like to get some live plants, but have no LFS, are these worth a darn?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i have some that grew like a month later...i forgot about them and then out of no where they grew...they look good though!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would suggest that if you want plants but have no LFS, then go mail order. Mail order really is the best way to go, even if you do have a LFS, since the specialist places have a much better selection of plants and in my experience they are also birger and healthier. Also going to a specialist shop you're less likely to be sold a terrestrial plant that will die quickly.

Simpte: how about a sticky for good mail order places? You could recommend places in the US and I could do UK, and if any others have recommendations they could add them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good idea, Myra. Will post a sticky.


----------

